# clip, magazine



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Many of us cringe when someone calls a magazine a clip. Sure, we know what they mean, but there is a distinct difference. The two terms are not interchangeable.

* stripper clip:*
feeds rounds into a magazine
does not have a spring
_usually_ is removed after the rounds are feed into the magazine (see enbloc clip below)




























The M1 Garand Enbloc Clip is inserted into the magazine and stays in until all the rounds have been used, then is ejected by the magazine spring.










The Steyr Mannlicher M95 also uses an Enbloc Clip










*Full and Half Moon Clips:*

Used in revolvers to hold rimless rounds like the .45 AUTO.










* magazine:*
feeds rounds into the chamber.
contains a spring (coil or flat)
can be built into the firearm or detachable


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Sticky PLEASE!!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmmmm.......
Somebody else CARES!!!!
Thanks Bruce!
I feel better now :smt180


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

:smt023 Awesome! That's a great video too.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

It doesn't bother me at all. I know what they mean. Heck, I have been known to slip up and say it myself. I guess this is just not on me list of important things to worry about or get upset by.


----------



## sincitizen (Sep 20, 2010)

Brevard13 said:


> It doesn't bother me at all. I know what they mean. Heck, I have been known to slip up and say it myself. I guess this is just not on me list of important things to worry about or get upset by.


+1 life is to short to worry about the little things all the time


----------

